# Gears of War



## Wiegraff (Nov 9, 2006)

.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 9, 2006)

i don't like it. too much having to run for cover or get killed instantly for me to like it.


----------



## Span_Wolf (Nov 10, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> i don't like it. too much having to run for cover or get killed instantly for me to like it.


Yeah we like to run blind into enemy fire, just like soldiers would do in real li..  oh...

No but seriously, Gears of War 360 GOTY up there with Dead Rising and Oblivion.

This game is Chainawesome.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 10, 2006)

Frankly, Gears of War is an inspirational game in the realm of sheer fun that developers (EA) pray comes along so they can copy and clone its extravagant brilliance.


----------



## Komamura (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Frankly, Gears of War is an inspirational game in the realm of sheer fun that developers (EA) pray comes along so they can copy and clone its extravagant brilliance.


 and completely fail to get any of it right


----------



## DavidN (Nov 11, 2006)

Then buy it up and suck the life force out of it themselves instead.

But, anyway - it looks good, I don't plan on getting it because my computer would probably explode from the effort of running it.

Edit: Except it's on the XBox 360, isn't it? That should solve that problem.


----------



## Argon (Nov 11, 2006)

The game looks very good, but I doubt I'll get to play it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 12, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Komamura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then flog you buggy sequel after buggy sequel forcing you to update if you want to play online because they drop last years game from the servers.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Nov 14, 2006)

It's alright.  Not my favourite game.  I'd rather be playing FFXII than GeoW.


----------



## Ruiner (Nov 14, 2006)

Halo 2 now sucks thanks to the amazingness of Gears. Because of this, I will be forced to make myself a Gears-Themed Avatar.

Thanks alot Epic... always makin' me do work... Can never leave a brother alone. Jeeze.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 15, 2006)

Wiegraff said:
			
		

> I fond myself seeking cover in every 3d game I play now, including everquest 2...


You haven't got into Operation Flashpoint have you?:wink:


----------



## Ruiner (Nov 15, 2006)

At least its not Winback.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 16, 2006)

Wiegraff said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huzzah. 
I played it for 3 months straight (no other game apart from a few GBA roms and Stepmania) and I'll say it kind of messed with my 'Action' FPS skillz.
Sudden switches from OP to UT2004 wreak havoc.


----------



## kontonno (Nov 16, 2006)

Gears of War...

On the up side, good single player, even better co-op.

On the down side, too short and the multiplayer is quickly drown by repitition and lack of game types.


----------



## Larathen (Nov 17, 2006)

The commercial for it mades me sad.

The song they used is a tearjerker ;__;

"Mad World" - Gary Jules and Michael Andrews


I first heard it from the Donnie Darko movie and it made me cry. One of the greatest songs I ever heard in my entire life.


----------



## Twile (Nov 17, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Then buy it up and suck the life force out of it themselves instead.
> 
> But, anyway - it looks good, I don't plan on getting it because my computer would probably explode from the effort of running it.
> 
> Edit: Except it's on the XBox 360, isn't it? That should solve that problem.



I've heard it should be out on PC some time. However I've also heard that Halo 2 will be out for PC. As of now we're still waiting. Oh, it will come out, but there will be much waiting indeed!

But... on the plus side... for anyone who's ever been a console gamer, waiting is just a part of life. 5-6 years for a new system? Yeah, you know what I'm talking about


----------



## Olin (Nov 18, 2006)

Gears of War wasn't _confirmed_ entirely to be coming onto PC, but rather the possibility is there. Don't get your hopes up, but don't abandon all of it.

I just played it last night and I have to say it was fantastic. No issues with it here. Makes me want a 360 moreso than ever.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2006)

Wiegraff said:
			
		

> Basically their making the PC and 360 completely cross compatible, so you can use live on your PC and frag n00bs on their 360's all in a days work.



Not quite.  It's more that you'll have a single profile that covers all your Live-Anywhere-compatible elctronic devices, and they'll all use parts of the same online system.

Take the Zune media player for instance.  It can use your Xbox 360 GamerCard to create your Zune profile, and the X360 Marketplace and the Zune Marketplace are part of the same system and use the same Microsoft Points account.

There will be some games that will feature PC/X360 cross-play (like Shadowrun and Huxley), but not all games will.  It's up to the developers.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 19, 2006)

I want to see a few FPS's with the Cross-play, just to show up those mofo's once and for all.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 19, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> I want to see a few FPS's with the Cross-play, just to show up those mofo's once and for all.



See: "Shadowrun" and "Huxley".  Both FPS, both with cross-play.

Heck, Huxley's an MMOFPS, and will support 100-versus-100 battles.


----------



## Talynn (Nov 21, 2006)

I played it splitscreen co-op and it was pretty fun. then split-screen multiplayer...NOT so fun. The dude I was playing with was a f**king asswipe, we were versing and he was doing...duh dun na nah! Screen watching. Thanks to him my entire team was killed, at least I always busted his ass with a stick or more...a good ol' chainsaw maneuver, or even better, Shotgun. 

This thing, as far as I can tell, will beat Halo 3 to the ground if Bungie decides to keep the same FPS style it has.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 21, 2006)

Talynn said:
			
		

> I played it splitscreen co-op and it was pretty fun. then split-screen multiplayer...NOT so fun. The dude I was playing with was a f**king asswipe, we were versing and he was doing...duh dun na nah! Screen watching.



Some people can't help picking up things from their peripheral vision, and some people have trouble keeping their eyes in one spot in any situation.  What do you do?  Ya screen-watch right back.  If both people are watching each other's screens, neither gets an advantage from it.




			
				Talynn said:
			
		

> This thing, as far as I can tell, will beat Halo 3 to the ground if Bungie decides to keep the same FPS style it has.



Two words: "not happening".  The only real problem with Halo 2's multiplayer was the unbalanced nature of the Energy Sword and the issues regarding host-advantage.  Bungie is working hard to fix the host-advantage and balance all the weapons and vehicles to make for a good game--and no game has yet come close to the near-perfection that is Halo 2's multiplayer "party" system.

Besides, Halo is the Xbox's flagship franchise.  It'll always get more players simply because of that.  It took two years and a game made by FPS veterans Epic Games to top Halo 2 as the most-played game on Live, and that won't last beyond November 2007.



Now, to get back on topic...

I finally got to play Gears tonight, over at a friend's house.  After 4 hours of co-op, and 3 acts of the story, I can honestly say this:

Chainsawing someone in the face just never gets old.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 22, 2006)

Meh.  Torque Bow and Chainsaw ftw.


----------



## Ruiner (Nov 22, 2006)

> What do you do?  Ya screen-watch right back.  If both people are watching each other's screens, neither gets an advantage from it.



I did that whole "Watch-Back" maneuver, but it ended up taking us into a 23 minute stalemate, where we just sat in windows with sniper rifles.


----------



## Bloodmane (Nov 28, 2006)

Gears is frickin sick! im not really a graphics buff but holy jebus.  Their are only a few problems i have against it though. I don't mind the only two players to a screen thing, but i hate not getting a game mode where i can't respawn and deal out some immediate revenge.  also the chainsaw needs to be balanced out.  its almost as bad as the energy sword and rockets from Halo 2.  great game though, hopefully they make a sequel.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 29, 2006)

Bloodmane said:
			
		

> ...hopefully they make a sequel.



CliffyB himself has already announced that Epic Games will be turning Gears into a trilogy...at least.  He left the possibility open for more than that.

As for the chainsaw, it will only work if the user is at full health.  Any damage whatsoever and the chainsaw will stall and become unusable until the person recovers.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 30, 2006)

Talynn said:
			
		

> I played it splitscreen co-op and it was pretty fun. then split-screen multiplayer...NOT so fun. The dude I was playing with was a f**king asswipe, we were versing and he was doing...duh dun na nah! Screen watching.


Dude, if you're in the same room, Screen Watching is a acceptable tactic. Cheating my arse, if you're too 'pussy' to take a peak yourself, your allowing them the advantage.


----------



## Jyekk (Jan 7, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> The commercial for it mades me sad.
> 
> The song they used is a tearjerker ;__;
> 
> ...



Makes me sad too, I liked Marcus even if his character development was non-existent, and the advert shows him getting EATEN!? especially Mad World, god that makes me cry


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Jan 7, 2007)

Larathen said:
			
		

> The commercial for it mades me sad.
> 
> The song they used is a tearjerker ;__;
> 
> "Mad World" - Gary Jules and Michael Andrews



Holy shit, creepiness. As I read the song title, that same song started playing in my shuffle.

Anyway, the game! I got to play a bit of the game (just got past the berserker) at a friend's house, and I loved it. Graphics were awesome, gameplay was awesome. Story was okay, but then again, I was still pretty much in the dark.

I wouldn't consider it my favorite game of all time, but it's up there for single-player.


----------



## Duo (Jan 15, 2007)

beat it on insane, >:3 makes the game sexyer and funner


----------



## Orthodox Fox (Feb 11, 2007)

My favorite game of ALL time.


----------



## ADF (Feb 11, 2007)

I think Gears of War was the first game to use Unreal Engine 3, that or the crappy physics robot game.

I recall when they first demoed the games content back in 2004 in the first showing of the engine, impressive then and impressive now though I heard the textures took a reduction to fit in the 360s memory. I'm not a 360 gamer so I cannot comment on whether or not the game is good; however the graphics were hyped quite a bit. That is not to say they are not good, but seeing threads full of people drooling over pre renders and arguing that they were real time was depressing to watch especially after they criticized PS3 fans for doing it.


----------



## Celirya (Feb 11, 2007)

What're you talking about? Gears' graphics was never noticably reduced. Epic always used in-game graphics to show off the game.

The announcement of UE3 doesn't count either, because even if they were using Gears models, there was no announcement of the game at all at that point. But even then, the demos were in-engine. Epic never uses prerendered video demos.


----------



## ADF (Feb 11, 2007)

Perhaps a misunderstanding; by reduced I am not referring to any reduction in quality compared to what was shown pre release, but rather what was done with the engine on the 360 as opposed to what its standard quality settings are. In other words the default engine is designed to run with 2048x2048 textures, lower ones were used in GOW to fit into available memory. I am not saying the game has lost quality during development but it does use lower than the intended textures for this engine.

As for my pre render comment I was referring to a video trailer for the game. I don't think they have ever released pre renders and claimed they were in game footage such as with games like Kill Zone on the PS3, what I am saying however is I witnessed fans gorping at pre rendered trailers for the game and claiming they were real time in game footage. You know, that sort of self hype fanboy activity.


----------



## Celirya (Feb 11, 2007)

I am still of the school of thought that graphics do not make the game, so even if they were visibly reduced, the point of GoW isn't the graphics, and rather the experience, so it would've still been fine. 2048x2048 textures are overkill at this point in time. Most people don't even have displays that can show textures of that resolution at their full glory anyway.


----------



## ADF (Feb 11, 2007)

Full glory? No, but there is definitely a noticeable difference in texture clarity. I did have a example but I am afraid Google is not on my side at this time.

That said â€œgraphics do not make the gameâ€ is correct; I am not criticizing the games graphics as they are quite good, only making a note of some information I know of.


----------



## Seras (Feb 11, 2007)

We enjoyed it, beat it in one day though.Â Â Has alot of realistic combat which is better then the "I can take 20 .50 cal rounds to the chest before dying"


----------



## MaerSalieri (Feb 28, 2007)

I dunno. After seeing the commercial months back, it misled all of us in a way. By the ad, I saw the game as something I'd have to get, because it looked very awesome; and I don't mean visually when I say that [though the graphics are indeed quite good]. We see Marcus alone in the advert, though he is never alone in the game. Why have a lone soldier in a game based on squads; let alone in the advert meant to sell the game?  The song used in the commercial is a great song, though it really gave the game the look of something that would have a sad tone at least SOMEWHERE in it. Though I never felt anything eminating sadness or anything like that. And come on; who didn't think "Oh sh**!" when you see this giant menacing corpser pop up and decimate Marcus? And then who didn't think "What the fu**?!" when you find that it isn't even worth worrying about when you fight one? I'm sorry, I just love boss fights.

I'm not saying that it's a bad game, because it is awesome to the maxxxxx; I'm just thinking that the advertisement didn't depict the game that was sold.


----------

